# Warhammer 40k: Space Marine coming to PC



## korbaton (Oct 14, 2009)

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2010/07/26/armoured-hugs-space-marine-on-pc/

Praise the Throne, Relic comes through again.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice. Now I'll probably be getting this game.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh thank the dice gods.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I am very glad the game will be coming to PC. I'm less glad that this might mean getting a new graphics and/or processor for my PC. Might just be worth it though.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

praise to the...(fuck no gods for Tyranids)


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Not to quote Professor Farnsworth but ... GOOD NEWS EVERYONE!

Thats great, can't wait for this game!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I remember this thing, this was that God of War-thingee with ultrasmurf Movie Marines. I don't see whats the big deal about it, its just another DURR-HURR SPESS MUHREENZ ROXORZ BOXORZ HURPADURP game. If you could play with something else, ANYTHING else then I'd be more excited. Hell, even being able to play with a Guardsman would be more exciting than your "THE GW IS WITH ME AND I SHALL NOT FEAR!" type of game with a negligible story that just barely justifies all the bloodshed. I mean, thats why there are Orks and CSM, and not Eldar or Tau, because this way they don't need to come up with anything even marginally more creative than "WAAAGH!!!" and "BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD". I'm not looking forward to yet another set of random, uninteresting Warbosses (though if Gorgutz makes an appearance and can't be killed... ), lame, retarded Chaos Lords, and Space Marines who think themselves gods and yet are unable to pronounce properly or come up with an even borderline interesting dialogue.

I'll have to see some very promising reviews of this thing before I even get close to it.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I was actually considering getting a console just for this game, now I can just tor....erm, buy it


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Its pretty much inevitable that if a game is good it'll come to pc. Any game company with any type of sense realises that the PC market is just as big and in some cases bigger then the console market for their games.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> I remember this thing, this was that God of War-thingee with ultrasmurf Movie Marines. I don't see whats the big deal about it, its just another DURR-HURR SPESS MUHREENZ ROXORZ BOXORZ HURPADURP game. If you could play with something else, ANYTHING else then I'd be more excited. Hell, even being able to play with a Guardsman would be more exciting than your "THE GW IS WITH ME AND I SHALL NOT FEAR!" type of game with a negligible story that just barely justifies all the bloodshed. I mean, thats why there are Orks and CSM, and not Eldar or Tau, because this way they don't need to come up with anything even marginally more creative than "WAAAGH!!!" and "BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD". I'm not looking forward to yet another set of random, uninteresting Warbosses (though if Gorgutz makes an appearance and can't be killed... ), lame, retarded Chaos Lords, and Space Marines who think themselves gods and yet are unable to pronounce properly or come up with an even borderline interesting dialogue.
> 
> I'll have to see some very promising reviews of this thing before I even get close to it.


Replace all GW Comments with any game genre here and this applies to all games.

I dont play violent games for the "Story" i play them to release frustration as i imagine most people do.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

effigy22 said:


> Replace all GW Comments with any game genre here and this applies to all games.
> 
> I dont play violent games for the "Story" i play them to release frustration as i imagine most people do.


Postal 2 is a violent game yet it still has a great story. Sure its not Iliad but I had a great time laughing my ass off at all the shit that happened. And thats just one example.

The reason that the lack of quality storytelling annoys me is that 40K is a rich universe with a wide range of potential motivations. I can't think of any decent excuses for not making use of the resources they have at hand.

I also don't like how the "original" grimdark of 40K (meaning: the good guys aren't from Hollywood and they have their fair share of humbling defeats and very often something irreplacable is lost, just like in real life) is turning into a "new" grimdark which applies to every non-Imperial faction, meaning that if the SM (and various chapters) show up you're fucked on a 2+. I miss the heroic bit in all this; just think of what sacrifices it took for the Grey Knights to banish Angron.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Postal 2 was an amazing game, the story was completly absurd! Nothing wrong running around pissing in peoples faces... well theres alot wrong... well maybe not if your into that type of thing. Im gonna shut up now.

Time to re install it and play!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

effigy22 said:


> Postal 2 was an amazing game, the story was completly absurd! Nothing wrong running around pissing in peoples faces... well theres alot wrong... well maybe not if your into that type of thing. Im gonna shut up now.
> 
> Time to re install it and play!


I play Chaos, I don't have a problem with pissing people in the face. :laugh: Oh and just because its absurd it doesn't mean it can't be awesome. :grin:

Fuck yeah, wheres the CD...


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Nice. Now I'll probably be getting this game.


My thoughts precisely; I'm not prepared to buy a console just for one game, so stuff either comes out on PC or I don't play it. Now all I need is the 'Plague Marine' mod, where you play as one of Father Nurgle's finest and get to slaughter Smurfs all day :biggrin:


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

ay men to that!!


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd already ordered it for my xbox.. so.. don't really mind, but it is good seeing games out for the pc as well. I'm waiting for another graphics stress test like crysis 2 though, I want to try out my new card!


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Set in the rich Warhammer 40,000 universe created by Games Workshop, Space Marine will be released worldwide for Xbox 360, PlayStation 3 system and PC in early 2011.

"It's About Fucking time" unish::drinks: We have been wateing for this game for what 3 years now. I can't wate for this game to come out.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Nice. Now I'll probably be getting this game.


I imagine this is the exact same thought that went through, hmm, nearly everybody's heads. Including mine.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Nerd Ragin' FTW :victory:

And since the game will be an Xbox/PS3 port, don't worry about upgrading your computers. k:


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

Yay I can put my new comp through its paces  also, can't wait to see if/what mods. Come out for it


----------



## CaptainBudget (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm not too sure about this one.

The last 40k shoot 'em up was Fire Warrior which was utterly sh*t. The AI was probably on par with, if not inferior to, Quake II (which was pretty basic and completely random), but without any of the fun. Play was slow and tedious and the graphics weren't that great (visually sharp but very little detail), plus this was one of the greediest games I've ever installed on my PC (excluding Steam and Quake 4, but at least Quake 4 delivered the goods). Every time an explosion went off it lagged so much I could have read a small novel before resuming play properly (I will point out my PC exceeded the recommended system requirements by a reasonable margin).

If they do things properly then I might be interested, but I'm not holding my breath. In general I've not been as impressed by GW video games as I'd like to have been. Dawn of War was reasonable, but got pretty repetitive after a while, and Fire Warrior was probably one of the worst games I've played in a long time.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Fire Warrior really wasn't meant to be played on a PC. It tended to run pretty much fine on a console but the PC version was just full of problems. That aside, try not to think of Fire Warrior when you think of Space Marine. Fire Warrior was a mistake and I'm sure pretty much anyone would acknowledge that. I'm confident that the company that's handling Space Marine will do a fine job. I mean... at least they can make an interesting trailer?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Fire Warrior really wasn't meant to be played on a PC. It tended to run pretty much fine on a console but the PC version was just full of problems. That aside, try not to think of Fire Warrior when you think of Space Marine. Fire Warrior was a mistake and I'm sure pretty much anyone would acknowledge that. I'm confident that the company that's handling Space Marine will do a fine job. I mean... at least they can make an interesting trailer?


Besides, I'm sure Relic has a much better chance of doing this right than whatever no-name company did Fire Warrior.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Thing is being an individual superhuman space marine in the face of overwhelming numbers is a recipe for a great first person shooter. Even a Khornate crazy like me will be happy to be a smurf in that suituation. Game looks good, bring it on.


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

I expect chapter variants to be available for download after the game is released and I wouldn't be shocked if there was even episodes for a Chaos Space Marine or even Ork missions. 

Relic is no lightweight when it comes to games. They did the first Dawn of War and the expansions. They've also developed Impossible Creatures, Homeworld 2, The Outfit and Company of Heroes. So I have high hopes for this game. I guess we'll see when the game comes out.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank god, it's about time.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'll prob just buy it on the xbox when it gets cheap. It does look a bit of a button basher going buy the trailers


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

deathwatch27 said:


> I'll prob just buy it on the xbox when it gets cheap. It does look a bit of a button basher going buy the trailers


So? You mash buttons and kick the crap out of aliens, mutants and heretics. What more could one ask for?


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Some bad 90's porn actors wouldnt go amiss...


----------



## The Psyker (Jun 29, 2010)

World Eater XII said:


> Some bad 90's porn actors wouldnt go amiss...


Brother Sargent Ron Jeremy perhaps?

And Relic is not known for creating button mashers so lets hope that they pull this one off. I am sure its going to have a Dynasty Warriors feel to it but sharper and I expect a combo system as well.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

Huh i wonder what exclusive's you can get when you pre-order the space marine game?


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Just a head's up, they have a new trailer for the game: http://www.spacemarine.com/


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I hate to tell you that this has been out for a while now. They showed this Trailer at E3. but thanks anyway:grin:


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Judas Masias said:


> I hate to tell you that this has been out for a while now. They showed this Trailer at E3. but thanks anyway:grin:


Well it was different than the one I saw the last time I visited the site, hence 'new' 

Why they chose to _replace_ the original, and not just add the 2nd one so you could view both is beyond me though.. :angry:


----------



## HivefleetIngensus (Mar 3, 2009)

I am sooooooo buying this game. At first I wasn't even considering it, since I don't have a PS3 or 360, and I didn't want to buy one (money issues, if not I've had gotten at least one of them a looong time ago). 

But now that its out on PC, I will definitely buy this game.:victory:


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm gonna stick to Xbox though. Besides, Relic says that PC gamers are very important too the studio. No one actually confirmes it's coming to PC.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

This came directly from THQ.com

View attachment 7443


Warhammer®40,000®: Space Marine® Announced For Windows PC :good:
Take on the role of one of mankind’s elite defenders in this gritty sci-fi title now coming to Windows PC...

.We’ve heard your cries:cray:, and can happily announce today that Space Marine will be coming to PC in addition to the Xbox 360® and PlayStation®3.:thank_you:

Combining intense melee and ranged combat, Space Marine puts you into the boots of one of humanity’s elite soldiers, genetically engineered and equipped with state of the art weapons and armor. You will be dropped right into the action as you battle to defend an Imperial Forge World, from an invasion by the savage and brutal Orks, using the most devastating weaponry mankind has at its disposal.

Here is the link: http://au.thq.com/au/gamenews/show/11457/6215/


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Blah blah blah, usual marketing buzz bullshit. Still doesn't diminish how good this game looks. I'm somewhat nervous about how Relic will handle an action game however, it's not exactly their style. :/


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

So far as I can see they seem to be on the right track. If the interface controls are good then this game will be golden.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Talthewicked said:


> So far as I can see they seem to be on the right track. If the interface controls are good then this game will be golden.


That's the only thing i'm worried about. A horrible interface can screw a game up big time.

With a pc version we should be able to alter the config though.

Looking forward to running around with a chainsword shouting SPESAS MAHREENS ASSEMBEL!


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Masked Jackal said:


> Blah blah blah, usual marketing buzz bullshit. Still doesn't diminish how good this game looks. I'm somewhat nervous about how Relic will handle an action game however, it's not exactly their style. :/


It will suck if you simply press the 'x' key to fire your bolter/whatever until your target enters melee range, and then pressing 'x' causes you to swing your chainsword/powermaul/whatever.

If it instead introduces some RPG elements to it (skill increase, weapon loadouts, etc) then it has real potential. Might be too much to ask for an 'action shooter', but I refer you to Borderlands.

If it ends up being Space Hulk with LamerWatch, I'll be disappoint :ireful2:


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

i prob get in on both 360 and pc, thats if it will be modifiable tho, keep my finger crossed it will


----------

